# Looking for a better harness for dog with tracheal collapse.



## Mouse192 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello there. My vet suspects my 6 year old chihuahua may have trachea collapse. We currently have a dozen of harnesses exactly like this one for her.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WZY6HNM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_oQFkFbVFR5GB8


I’m worried this is going to progress and I’d like to find a harness that won’t put any pressure on her trachea. Not sure if the ones we currently have for her are okay but just to be safe does anyone have any better suggestions? I’ve considered cutting the buckle part off and just adding Velcro to the front of the ones she currently has.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Have you looked into Buddy Belts? I have not used them personally, but I know people on here use to swear by them a few years ago.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I vote Buddy Belt also!


----------



## oliverwilson1987 (Aug 11, 2020)

Buddy Belt is a good choice. Considering your problem. It is best to take care of it as early as possible and prevent serious problems. I wish your dog health!)


----------



## Mauimasey (May 8, 2018)

Mouse192 said:


> Hello there. My vet suspects my 6 year old chihuahua may have trachea collapse. We currently have a dozen of harnesses exactly like this one for her.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WZY6HNM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_oQFkFbVFR5GB8
> ...


The best harness is Puppia....they are great for Chi's........I found the best prices on Ebay if you are a member. You can also get on Amazon


----------

